# A Precision Bass Body



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a Walnut Precision Bass body.I made it today.They are pretty easy.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Itchy....I LIKE !!!! I've looked at the pics alot on your threads on the bodies you build..drool, drool....let me clean up the keyboard..sticking keys...LOL...
OK, I got a few questions...sorry I didn't read many of the threads.
As a builder...do you like using AD over KD...do some woods effect the sound in the electric guitars as it does in the acoustics???.... edit,,finish...what type do you use...is it sprayed, wiped or rubbed....I like that sheen


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Gary,
I like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice I have a p bass myself I love it and have often toyed with the idea a building a jazz bass. Maybe one sau


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's awesome! Great shape and finish and the walnut is gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Tim,No finish on it.I just wiped it down with mineral spirits to show the color and grain,for the pictures.


----------



## gtarplayer (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello!! Beautiful Bass Body!! It looks as though the arm contour would undercut the bridge location though?? Very nice looking body:icon_smile:


----------

